# New Owner Question



## shirlock1 (5 mo ago)

Just got my model Y a week ago. I am a little confused about the premium connection that they sell for $10 mo. Is there an article that goes into what you can and can't do with that.? We did not have a very pleasant delivery experience. I am wondering if there is a cheat sheet to refer to on all the various functions that are needed for the screen . Sort of one page item that is a refresher on how to do the raft of things that need to be done on the system. 
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@shirlock1, sorry to hear of your bad delivery experience. Unfortunately that happens too often.

Regarding premium connectivity, I think this explains it pretty well:








Connectivity | Tesla Support


Connectivity is an important part of all Tesla vehicles, further enhancing the driving experience by providing access to features that require data usage. Find out more about Standard and Premium Connectivity.




www.tesla.com





I don’t know of a simple cheat sheet, but there are these videos that are meant to help orient. I found it helpful to just step through each menu item and play with things. Not all are intuitive about what they mean though. Feel free to amply ask questions here.








Search Videos | Tesla


Discover and watch the latest videos to learn more about your Tesla products.




www.tesla.com





edit: I thought that link was going to go straight to model Y videos. It did not. Can filter to model Y videos:


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Oops… Post #3 created by mistake. Seems I can’t delete.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

So you just got your car, congratulations.
At this point, drive for a few without it and then drive for a few weeks with it. You can see if the difference is in it for you.

For me, I'm paying the money. So many car manufacturers are basically doing the same thing these days.

What it does is offsets the cost of the car's cellular connectivity and adds features that are a little heavier on bandwidth, such as streaming.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

If you stream or use the built in browser it’s a value add, otherwise save your money.


----------

